# Carp Fishing



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Anybody a master carp angler? I go cat fishing all the time, and have only caught a few carp in my day. I see them every where in the canals and ponds that I fish, but to get one of those huge garbage trophies to hit, seems like quite a task! 

Anybody know the trick to catching these beasts?


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

Get out your Bow and fish arrow and go to the shallows.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Ha! I actually started bowfishing years ago, and love it! But sometimes you want to feel the big one on the end of a pole! :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dangle a worm in front of them long enough and they'll slurp it up. Sometimes right away. Bread also seems to work well.

If the carp are rising, using a dry fly that imitates the surface bugs might work. I know that there are some serious fly fishers that really enjoy catching them like that.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I target carp a lot, and a good bait is always a ball of wonder bread. There are recipes for baits if you google it, and some work very well. Carp fishing is big in europe and there are many websites devoted to it. They can be very finicky and will swim right over your bait without a second thought.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I have seen that in Europe they are way into it, and have all of this fancy gear. Like electronic pull holders that signal when you are getting a bite.... 

I will stick to a ball of wonder bread, thanks.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Bread balls, Crayfish tails, and my wife catches them on one certain Rapala that I cannot remember what pattern/size etc. at the moment.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Artoxx said:


> Bread balls, *Crayfish tails*, and my wife catches them on one certain Rapala that I cannot remember what pattern/size etc. at the moment.


Don't waste a good Crayfish!!! It takes a lot but those are great if ya know how to cook em. I didn't know a carp would hit something that mimics another fish. Do they hit the Rapala hard or is it kind of a strike at something that's annoying it? I used to tie flies that looked like bread chunks but never got a fish to take one so I gave up.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I know all about eating crayfish, but sometimes it is just too much work to get enough for a meal, but the one or two that are easy make great bait. The biggest brown trout I ever caught was caught on a crayfish tail that was almost three inches long, and I watched a guy catch what must have been a 50 pound carp out of the same river the next day on one that was even bigger. Flip over a rock grab whatever you can, rip the tail off and stick it on a hook. :mrgreen: 
Those freaking crayfish in the Bear are big enough to eat like lobster some of them.

The carp that my wife catches generally hit like a freight train, no screwing around and the lure is always in their mouth. Sometimes the line just gets heavy, but for the most part they smack the hell out of it.


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Boy, that actually sounds like fun, catching a carp on a lure! I had no idea they would strike like that. I've gotta give that a try. Any hints on what kind of lure or size and color, maybe? :mrgreen:


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

A carp hitting a rapala? That would be sweet to have a 20lb hit your rappala. Let me know what you find out in regards to what works, and I will try it out next week!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Basically it is THIS lure:
[attachment=3:1etx64b9]Rapala-Jointed.jpg[/attachment:1etx64b9]

In THIS pattern. In fact, now that I look at those closer, it is the JOINTED version of THIS lure I am pretty sure:
[attachment=2:1etx64b9]LMB Rapala.jpg[/attachment:1etx64b9]

The overall length of her lure is 3.5" From the tip of the lip to the back of the tail not including the treble hook at the back.
And it DOES have the rattles inside as well.
So you are basically looking for a jointed deep diver rattler in LMB pattern that is about 3.5 inches long. 
Hope that helps.
OH! She also reminded me that this is her go-to lure for CATFISH too, and yes she has caught some nice cats on it as well. I had forgotten that til she reminded me.
One of her her biggest carp on this lure came out of Bountiful Lake. It was over 8 pounds, so we brought it home for pics.
[attachment=1:1etx64b9]Kelli and carp 1.jpg[/attachment:1etx64b9]
[attachment=0:1etx64b9]Kelli and Carp 2.jpg[/attachment:1etx64b9]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Makes sense to me... one of the biggest carp I ever caught came out of Deer Creek on a Rattlin Rapala in the old style crawdad color.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot Artoxx, now i have to go buy an new Rapala. 
Catch the carp then feed him to the Catfish! :twisted: :twisted: 

or the Crawdads for that matter. :lol:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I witnessed about a 15-18 or so lb'er caught on a spoon (daredevil type lure) in Deer Creek. We first thought my buddy had hooked into a monster brown. It had to be bent in half to get it in the net and then into the boat to save the lure. My buddy faught it for about 15 minutes or more. It was not however hooked in the lip but rather the top of it's head.

When carp are feeding, they like catfish, will hit a myriad of different lures. I've not had any consistency with catching carp with lures, but have hooked them in the mouth from time to time on lures fishing at Yuba and Deer Creek chasing Trout and Walleye.

These other guys are steering you right though. Bread, cornmeal, wheaties mixed with other flower substances, worms, all will get you into some good carp action probably a lot more consistent than running or casting lures. Carp are a hoot to catch but not real good table fare for the most part. But if your like me it doesn't matter, I catch and release most if not all my fish anyway.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

27 lb Flaming Gorge carp.

Caught on 4# test and a rainbow-colored Countdown Rapala, off the bank while fishing for smallmouth bass.


----------

